# North Jersey/Long Island NY guys... looking for skid steer operators in lower Broklyn



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

We're involved in a contract for cleanup, we need to keep at minimum 8 guys on schedule daily for overnight shifts 6:30pm to 6am and day shifts 6:30 am to 6pm. Pay is $15/hr regardless of if you work less than 12hrs, since they usually send you out in the machine around 8-830am and are done a hour or 1.5hrs early. Can use guys for both shifts and backups that can only work occasionally.

email me , [email protected] thanks


----------

